# praying mantis



## midnightpoet (May 15, 2016)

Praying mantis on grape leaf


----------



## Firemajic (May 15, 2016)

SERRRRRRRREAM!!!:ChainGunSmiley:I am ABSOLUTELY FREEEEEAKED OUT!! I am terrified of Praying Mantis... seriously. cant. stand. them...  ummm im sure that's a real gooood shot.. but KILLIT!!!


----------



## midnightpoet (May 15, 2016)

That thing wasn't as big as a fingernail. How about I'll try for a ladybug next time.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Firemajic (May 15, 2016)

Adorable One.. if.. IF you wanna please me, I would love an intimate ... close up view of a King Cobra's faaaangs.... heeeeeey now..hahaaaahaaaaaaa....bahhahaaahaaa... love you bunches...


----------



## LeeC (May 15, 2016)

I can't imagine the aversion to praying mantis. The female rules, using the male both for procreation and protein ;-)


----------



## Firemajic (May 15, 2016)

LeeC said:


> I can't imagine the aversion to praying mantis. The female rules, using the male both for procreation and protein ;-)






:disturbed::apologetic:.... I knooooooow... but despite her charming attributes that you mentioned.. I can't help my phobia. I think it is due to the fact that when I was about 5 years old, a huuuuuge one got caught in my hair... and my mother's reaction horrified me... she freeeeaked out and started scrrrrreamin and scared the $$&# out of me.. my Dad had to rescue us both... I do like that shade of green though... no, I don't.. not reaaallly....


----------



## midnightpoet (May 15, 2016)

sorry about your phobia, but it is sad, most people's reactions to some things.  you know if you have enough control if a wasp or bee lands on your shoulder it will fly off in a few minutes and won't likely bite.  i've done it myself.  :wink:


----------



## Firemajic (May 15, 2016)

I love Bugs and Bees... when they fall in the bird bath, I rescue them, and the Bees eat more nectar from my humming bird feeders than the humming birds.. But the Praying Mantis... I cant deal with it.. if I see one in my flower garden I call 911 and animal control...


----------



## am_hammy (May 15, 2016)

Had a mantis caught in the window sill one time. Fascinating creatures.  And I appreciated the glass that separated us =p

Good eye for spotting him =)


----------

